# 2 3870X2's, 3870X2+3870 or 3 3870s



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

ok im stuck with yet another hard decision and cant decide on what setup to use on my spider build? and with ATi about to drop the price on 3870's it just makes it even harder to decide!
need some ideas?
thanks!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

Right now, two X2's isn't scaling as well as it should.  A few people have said that an X2 and a single 3870 performs better.  Since it seems like you're going all-out with this, I say get two 3870X2's as their performance *will* get better.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Right now, two X2's isn't scaling as well as it should.  A few people have said that an X2 and a single 3870 performs better.  Since it seems like you're going all-out with this, I say get two 3870X2's as their performance *will* get better.



thats what i am *hopping* i can only imagine ati is working on cat 8.4 to fix that problem...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

The way I see it, if they didn't improve their performance and scaling, the company would die.  So I think they will.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

very true...i also kinda want to wait to see how gdr4 performs


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh are you gonna try to grab a GDDR4 version?  That's what I would do!  The GDDR4 on the 3870s can do almost 1300 stable on many cards!   That would be sick!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Oh are you gonna try to grab a GDDR4 version?  That's what I would do!  The GDDR4 on the 3870s can do almost 1300 stable on many cards!   That would be sick!



yea how awesome would 2 of the gddr4 X2's be


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2008)

just get a single 3870x2 and overclock the hell out of it.....







http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=177388


----------



## xfire (Mar 21, 2008)

You were planning to buy them one by one right? So buy this in the last. One of the users was unable to get 3 3870's working.  If you go x2+x1 then you might be able to add the fourth card if needed.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just get a single 3870x2 and overclock the hell out of it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

xfire said:


> You were planning to buy them one by one right? So buy this in the last. One of the users was unable to get 3 3870's working.  If you go x2+x1 then you might be able to add the fourth card if needed.



yea they will come as the money does so they will prob be one of the last things to come...plus this leaves more time for the reviews and testing of the gddr4 version!


----------



## xfire (Mar 21, 2008)

maybe 4xxx series will be launched by then or AMD will be sold to.....


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

xfire said:


> maybe 4xxx series will be launched by then or AMD will be sold to.....



possibly...but im really getting anxious bout this build i feel like im goin to burst


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

I vote for 4 HD3850 cards with water bloacks


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I vote for 4 HD3850 cards with water bloacks



wow that that would get kinda expensive after all the wb's


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 21, 2008)

If the price is really dropping on the regular 3870 and not on the 3870x2 I will say the 3870 with an Accelero S1 if room permits. If the 3870X2's get in the $380 range (not likely) I would say them.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 21, 2008)

Personally, I'd get 1 3870x2.  That's got some pretty good performance.

And wait for the new GPU generation mid year to get a *new* performance hike at lower power/heat. Then take th 3870x2 to your second "internet only" machine.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> If the price is really dropping on the regular 3870 and not on the 3870x2 I will say the 3870 with an Accelero S1 if room permits. If the 3870X2's get in the $380 range (not likely) I would say them.



i hope they do... and as far as the X2's we prob wont see a drop until the 4xxx comes out...


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry but are you serious ??
of course the Dual 3870 x2's will be the best !!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2008)

FlipIt said:


> Sorry but are you serious ??
> of course the Dual 3870 x2's will be the best !!!!!!



not right now. a 3870x2 and a 3870 are better, believe it or not. benches dont lie.

the 4870x2 will be the new king later this year.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not right now. a 3870x2 and a 3870 are better, believe it or not. benches dont lie.
> 
> the 4870x2 will be the new king later this year.



yes yes yes!

any word on the release date of the 4870X2???
anyone...anyone?

im guessing around Late April or May


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yes yes yes!
> 
> any word on the release date of the 4870X2???
> anyone...anyone?
> ...



more like december.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 21, 2008)

Im getting a 4870x2 

gonna be sad when i sell this 2900xt. tho i should get a good price saying its got a full coverage waterblock and clocks to 955 bench stable


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> more like december.



no way dude they have to have there summer release if they don't wanna be left behind again when nvidia releases the 9800gtx 

i think shortly after the release of the 9800gtx is when we will see the 4870 and or 4870X2 cards


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> no way dude they have have there summer release if they don't wanna be left behind agian when nvidia releases the 9800gtx
> 
> i think shortly after the release of the 9800gtx is when we will see the 4870 and or 4870X2 cards



no. Ati even says the launch date is near xmas. my sources are very reliable.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no. Ati even says the launch date is near xmas. my sources are very reliable.



hmmm interesting....so i guess there planning on the gddr4 3870X2 to do all the walking...i wonder what else they got planned for this summer then...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hmmm interesting....so i guess there planning on the gddr4 3870X2 to do all the walking...i wonder what else they got planned for this summer then...



gddr4 is being implemented by companies like Asus that design their own boards. Ati didn't have anything to do with gddr4 on the 3870x2.

Ati has already released the 3650 cards and soon to be 34XX i think.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 21, 2008)

grab dual x2's gddr4's.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> gddr4 is being implemented by companies like Asus that design their own boards. Ati didn't have anything to do with gddr4 on the 3870x2.
> 
> Ati has already released the 3650 cards and soon to be 34XX i think.



this is true and yes there are trying to fill the gap with the low to mid range cards but are they not going to put out another top performance card for the summer or are they just going to leave it at the X2 for now...?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2008)

3870x2 is king until the RV7XX cards come out this fall/winter


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 3870x2 is king until the RV7XX cards come out this fall/winter



ok i can live with that bc i would hate to buy an x2 and just have to upgrade in a little while...
so thats good news on my part


----------

